# Zipp 303 rebuild



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

How hard is it to rebuild the hubs on my 303's, its about that time to do it.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Like anything, if you have the tools and the knowledge it's easy. What do you mean by 'about time'? They either need new bearings or they don't. All you have to do is spin the axle in your fingers to know.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, all the info on maintenance of these hubs is on the zipp website. So....,....


----------

